# Cannondale System 6-3



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I am going to buy a bike next month and I'm eyeing on this
bike.

http://www.cannondale.co.jp/bike/8rst3d_liq.html

Anybody whi is using the same bike? Any feedback? Please help.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are as happy with that as l am with my lowly cadd8, you will have a grin from ear to ear.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

jecjec81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to buy a bike next month and I'm eyeing on this
> bike.
> ...


I have the USA version (w/ Si Carbon cranks) and love it. I previously had an entry-level Al bike. This bike far exceeds my old bike in every category. It is built for speed. I haven't had the opportunity to go on a long ride yet. Maybe this weekend. This bike feels comfortable enough for the long rides. So far I highly recommend it. 

The reason that I bought this model over other bikes is that this bike didn't downgrade a component in order to keep the price down. Some bikes in this price range skimp on the wheels, or have cheap parts inserted somwhere: seat post, stem, handlebars, etc. This was an easy "Best Bang for the Buck" choice. I don't foresee any upgrades in the near future. Plus, in the USA, this model is marked down.

I have zero buyer's remorse. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto for me....I love my 2007 System Six Team 3 (Ultegra) with the Cannondale SI Hollowgram Aluminum crankset and C1 carbon brakes. I'm in the process of upgrading the shifters, rear cassette, and chain to Dura Ace. It's a very responsive bike.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply guys.

But I am currently thinking about just building a bike with a Cervelo Soloist Team frame and Ultegra/105 Gruppo. 

I'm currently in the part of saving up money and decide later after I have read a lot of reviews and learned about stuff's about road biking.

I really want my first bike to be special for the amount I will be spending.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have the same frame with sram grouppo and all easton stem and handlebars but the bike is stiff light basically its a rocket ...


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys, with the deal my LBS had given me, I have finally decided to get this bike this weekend! Thank you for your input guys! I will post some pictures here once I got it


----------

